# السيارات الهيدروجينية شرح وتحليل



## fagrelsabah (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم





الموضوع منقول لفائدتة


السعودية - م. صلاح حامد رمضان علي (المحاضر بالكلية التقنية في بريدة وعضو جمعية مهندسي السيارات الأمريكية SAE)





الفئات الرئيسية للموضوع



* سيارات المستقبل *
أصدرت حديثاً ولاية كاليفورنيا الأمريكية (California Air Resources Board (CARB قرارها الجديد، بأنه لن تسمح بسير أي مركبة تُصدر أي نوع من أنواع تلوث هواء البيئة بعد عام 2003م الموافق 1423هـ. وإذا أرادت كبرى الشركات العالمية لصناعة السيارات بيع سياراتها في هذه الولاية الكبيرة فيتحتم عليهم أن يستجيبوا لهذا القرار.
لذا تجري الدراسات والبحوث حالياً في مختبرات الجامعات ومركز بحوث شركات السيارات المتخصصة حول العالم على قدم وساق لإنتاج سيارة صديقة للبيئة تعمل باستخدام غاز الهيدروجين (Hydrogen Gas H2). وهناك اتجاهان لهذه البحوث وهما:
*الاتجاه الأول: يتم لتطوير السيارات ذات محركات الاحتراق الداخلي بالبحث في قدرة خلية وقود الهيدروجين المشتق من الميثانول Methanol باعتباره يحتوي على نسبة عالية من الهيدروجين ونسبه من الكربون منخفضة مما سيؤدي بالطبع إلى خفض انبعاث عادم غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون Co2 إلى النصف عما هو مألوف في السيارات ذات وقود البنزين، كما أنه آمن عند نقله وتداوله. الشكل رقم «1» يوضح صورة لمحرك احتراق داخلي في طور التطوير بمختبر شركة فورد الأمريكية لإنتاج سيارة المستقبل الجديدة المقترح تسميتها بـ P2000 HFC. كما أسست شركة جنرال موتور الأمريكية مركزاً متخصصاً لهذا الغرض يسمى Global Alternative Propulsion Center(GSPC) للبحث في إنتاج سيارات هيدروجينية صغيرة وفان. الشكل رقم «2» يوضح صورة لمحرك احتراق داخلي في طور التطوير بمختبر شركة جنيرال موتورز الأمريكية لإنتاج سيارة المستقبل الجديدة.
أما الاتجاه الثاني: فهو السيارات ذات البطاريات الهيدروجينية أو بمعني أوضح السيارات ذات بطاريات وقود الهيدروجين (Hydrogen Buttery) أو بمعنى أدق السيارات ذات البطاريات الكهربائية باستخدام وقود الهيدروجين أو السيارات الكهربائية الجديدة New Electric Cars ذات بطاريات الوقود النظيفة.
وفعلاً اتفقت شركة ديميلر ـ كليزلر «الألمانية الأمريكية» وشركة السيارات الأمريكية فورد بالتعاون مع الشركة الكندية المصنعه لهذا النوع من البطاريات (Ballard Power Systems) لإجراء البحوث اللازمة التي تؤهلهم للبدء في إنتاج السيارات الجديدة ذات البطاريات الكهربائية باستخدام وقود الهيدروجين تحت اسم Necar4 كتصنيع تجاري مع بداية عام 2004م أي بعد حوالي أربع سنوات من الآن. كما اتفقت أيضاً المجموعة المشتركة بجنرال موتور/ أوبل مع شركة تويوتا بإجراء أبحاث متقدمة في نفس الاتجاه لتطوير وإنتاج سيارة المستقبل. أما شركة رينو الفرنسية بالتعاون مع خمس جهات معنية من شركات وجامعات فرنسية وإيطالية تبحث فى إنتاج السيارات الجديدة التي لم تحدد اسمها بعد وموضحة في الشكل رقم «3». أما شركة مرسيدس بنز للباصات الألمانية تبحث في إنتاج باصات ذات البطاريات الهيدروجينية تحت اسم NEBUS 04050N كما موضح في الشكل رقم «4».
لذا يتحتم علينا ضرورة معرفة كيفية عمل بطارية وقود الهيدروجين الكهربائية الجديدة: ترجع فكرة عمل البطارية الجديدة بعد أن تمكن العالم البريطاني/ وليام جروف في عام 1839م «1253هـ» من بناء أول نمط لمعمل عن طريق جمع سلاسل من ثنائيات القطب الكهربائي من البلاتين. وبعد قرن من الزمان وبالتحديد في عام 1935م «1353هـ» توصل البريطاني/ف. بايكون إلى إنتاج أول نموذج لبطارية من هذا النوع لتوليد قدرة كهربائية قدرها 1 كيلووات، مما أفاد كثيراً في التوصل لأول بطارية هيدروجينية تم استعمالها في أول سلسلة لمركبات الفضاء أبولو، واليوم وبعد أكثر من قرن ونصف تطورت هذه البطاريات كثيراً لتصبح صغيرة الحجم وبقدرة كهربائية فائقة تصل إلى 55 كيلووات، الشكل رقم «5» يوضح صورة للبطارية الجديدة لسيارة المستقبل موديل Necar4.وحيث إن البطارية الجديدة تحتاج إلى غازي الأكسوجين والهيدروجين، وعليه تأخذ غاز الأكسوجين من الهواء الجوي بينما تأخذ الهيدروجين السائل من أنبوبة كبيرة ذات عزل حراري جيد ومثبتة في شنطة السيارة. بوصول كل من الأكسوجين والهيدروجين ومع وجود عامل مساعد كشعلة لهب، يحترق الهيدروجين احتراقا بطيئا غير منفجر في البطارية فيتولد سائل قلوي منحل بالكهرباء وتحدث عملية تأكسد الهيدروجين التي تتم على القطب الموجب للبطارية، فيحترق أيونات الهيدروكسيد (HO) الموجودة في السائل القلوي، فيتحرر عدد من الإليكترونات ويسمح بتشكيل جزيئات من الماء (H2O). وتحرر الإليكترونات هو بالطبع تغير الإلكترونات لمكانها وهذا هو التيار الكهربائي المتولد بين القطبين السالب والموجب داخل البطارية. وعليه تقوم البطارية بدورها في تزويد موتور السيارة بالقدرة الكهربائية اللازمة لتشغيلها.
وتتميز سيارات المستقبل هذه عن بقية السيارات الكهربائية التي باتت معروفة حالياً في بعض مدن الدول الأوروبية، بالتالي:
1ـ الطاقة الكهربائية المتولدة عالية مما ستصل سرعتها إلى 145 كيلومتراً لكل ساعة أي 90 ميلاً لكل ساعة.
2ـ عدم الاحتياج لبطاريات عديدة لتخزين الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة مما سيجعلها أقل وزناً وأكثر تعجيلاً وتبسيط بعض أجهزتها الكهربائية.
3ـ عدم الاحتياج للتوقف كل فترة لشحن البطاريات التقليدية والتي أمكن الاستغناء عنها مما يجعلها تستخدم للسير في مسافات طويلة حيث تكفي الأنبوبة الواحدة لمسافة تصل إلى 450 كيلومتراً. وهذا السبب هام جداً بالنسبة لمدن المملكة.
4ـ كما أنها غير ملوثة للبيئة بالمرة وناتج العادم ماء فقط وخال من أي غازات ضارة طبقاً للـCARB والمقاييس المستقبلية لباقي العالم.
ولكي يكتمل نجاح هذا المشروع الطموح يلزم إجراء كافة التدابير اللازمة وفي مقدمتها الدراسات والبحوث حول:
1ـ بناء أنبوبة من مواد مركبة متقدمة Advanced Composite Materials بدلاً من الصلب بحيث تتحمل حتى ضغط 700 ضغط جوي (bar) وبالفعل جرت أبحاث علمية في هذا الموضوع تحت عنوان "Design and Performance of the Filament-wound Composite Pressure Vesselsس بالتعاون مع جامعة القاهرة ممثلة في قسم هندسة الإنتاج والتصميم الميكانيكي وجامعة ولاية كاليفورنيا بولي تكنيك الأمريكية.
2ـ اختيار الطريقة المثلى للحصول على الميثانول (CH3 OH) سواء يصنع من بقايا أشجار الغابات أو من النفط شريطة أن يكون نقياً جداً وخالياً من أي أثار للكبريت.
وهذا يثبت أن الطريق حتى الآن مازال طويلاً قبل أن تتوصل إلى قيادة سيارة اقتصادية وتفي بامتيازات السيارات التقليدية وتحافظ على البيئة نظيفة بالمرة .
ووفق الله الجميع
المصدر : عدد من المجلات العلمية المتخصصة ومن أبرزها
SAE, Automptive Engineering Magazine, November and December 99
الشكل رقم «1»: محرك احتراق داخلي يعمل باستخدام وقود الهيدروجين تحت الاختبار P2000 HFC, Ford.
الشكل رقم «2»: محرك احتراق داخلي يعمل باستخدام وقود الهيدروجين تحت الاختبار GM .
الشكل رقم «3»: سيارة المستقبل الجديدة Renault.
الشكل رقم «4»: باص المستقبل الجديد NEBUS 04050N, Mercedes-Benz.
الشكل رقم «5»: البطارية الجديدة لسيارة المستقبل Necar4, ford.
نشر في مجلة ( التدريب و التقنية ) العدد (16) بتاريخ (ربيع الأول 1421هـ ).






الرابط 



http://www.bab.com/articles/full_article.cfm?id=1864


http://www.bab.com/articles/full_article.cfm?id=1864


وهذا رابط من موقع HowStuffWorks 

http://auto.howstuffworks.com/fuel-efficiency/hybrid-technology/hydrogen-cars1.htm​


----------



## mohnd_572 (31 يوليو 2009)

أشكرك .... .........الشكر الجزيل


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 أغسطس 2009)

*Toyota سيارة تعمل بالهيدروجين*

السلام عليكم 



*اليابان تصنع سيارة هجينة جديدة ببطارية هيدروجين* 
*تويوتا تطور مركبة صديقة للبيئة قادرة على السير 830 كلم متواصلة دون تزويد بطاريتها بالهيدروجين. *
*ميدل ايست اونلاين*
طوكيو - اعلنت مجموعة تصنيع السيارات اليابانية الاولى "تويوتا موتورز" الجمعة تطوير سيارة هجينة جديدة ببطارية تعمل على الهيدروجين وقادرة على السير 830 كلم متواصلة بلا تعبئة، اي ما يتجاوز ضعفي المسافة التي حققتها النسخة السابقة منها. 
واوضحت تويوتا في بيان ان سيارة "اف سي اتش في-ادف" تتسع لخمسة اشخاص وحصلت على ترخيص من وزارة النقل اليابانية. 
والسيارة مزودة ببطارية كهربائية بالنيكل اضافة الى بطارية يغذيها خزان هيدروجين عالي الضغط. وهي قادرة على عبور 830 كلم دون توقف، مقابل 330 كلم انجزتها النسخة السابقة "اف سي اتش في" ذات البطارية بالهيدروجين. 
وينشط صانعو السيارات اليابانيون وتشجعهم الدولة، في تطوير البطاريات بالمحروقات وهي احدى التكنولوجيات الواعدة في سبيل تقليص التلوث من انبعاثات السيارات. 
وجل ما ينبعث من بطاريات الهيدروجين هو الماء. غير ان التسويق الكثيف لهذا النوع من السيارات لم يندرج بعد في جداول الاعمال بسبب غياب البنى التحتية التي تسمح بالتزود بالهيدروجين بسهولة.

للمزيد
The improved FCHV-adv version is a hybrid that also uses an electric engine to switch to, features a bigger fuel tank, has a double maximum storage pressure, a better braking system, a nickel-metal hydride battery and is 25 more fuel efficient than its predecessor.
It should go head to head with Honda’s latest FCX Clarity, a sporty-looking fuel-cell sedan with a maximum cruising range of 620 km (385 miles) on a single tank and in temperatures as low as -30 degrees Celsius (-22F) up to 95 degrees Celsius (203F).
Though overseas plans are not yet defined and prices not yet announced, the zero emissions FCHV-adv model will be leased in the United States starting next month and later this year it should be available to government agencies in Japan. It should be showcased next month at the G8 Summit in Toyako as a test-ride, if you plan to take a closer loo



الرابط


http://www.greenpacks.org/2008/06/06/toyota-fchv-adv-improved-hydrogen-fuel-cell-vehicle/

http://www.greenpacks.org/2008/06/06/toyota-fchv-adv-improved-hydrogen-fuel-cell-vehicle/

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...&rls=com.pclinuxos:en-US:unofficial&sa=X&um=1


http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...&rls=com.pclinuxos:en-US:unofficial&sa=X&um=1






الصور بالمرفقات


----------



## yosha (23 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر واتمنى المزيد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 فبراير 2011)

How Hydrogen Cars Work 


by Christopher Lampton

Print
Cite This!
Close

 

Please copy/paste the following text to properly cite this HowStuffWorks article:

Lampton, Christopher. "How Hydrogen Cars Work" 09 April 2009. HowStuffWorks.com. <http://auto.howstuffworks.com/fuel-efficiency/hybrid-technology/hydrogen-cars.htm> 16 February 2011.


Cite
Feedback

E-mail This
Facebook
Digg This
Yahoo! Buzz
StumbleUpon
TwitThis
Reddit
Share
Recommend
*Inside this Article*


Introduction to How Hydrogen Cars Work
Hydrogen Fuel Cells
Hydrogen Car Production

Hydrogen Car Setbacks
Lots More Information
See all Hybrid Technology articles
 

*Hydrogen Fuel Cells*





AP Photo/Bob Child
A hydrogen fuel cell powered bus leaves the Connecticut Convention Center in Hartford, Conn., for a demonstration ride.​In 1839, the Welsh scientist Sir William Robert Grove took the familiar electrochemical process of electrolysis, which uses electricity to produce hydrogen from water, and reversed it, generating electricity and water from hydrogen. He called his invention a gas voltaic battery, but today we know it as a hydrogen fuel cell. Much later, in the middle of the 20th century, the technology was further developed by the inventor Francis Bacon. The technology that these two inventors devised is essential to the operation of a hydrogen car.
The first practical fuel cell system was developed in the early 1960s by General Electric for use in orbital space capsules. And then, in the 1990s fuel cells began appearing in city buses. so we know that powering vehicles with fuel cells is feasible. You can think of a fuel cell as a kind of battery, except that while a battery keeps its fuel inside itself, a fuel cell needs to be refilled. The fuel for a hydrogen fuel cell is, as the name suggests, hydrogen. As you might recall from high school chemistry class, hydrogen is the simplest of all elements. An atom of hydrogen consists of a single electron and a single proton. The fuel cell generates electricity by stripping the electrons from the protons and using the electrons to create a pure stream of electricity. The ionized hydrogen atoms then combine with oxygen to form water. The other byproduct of this process is heat, so this water generally takes the form of steam. How's that for eco-friendly driving?
The type of fuel cell used in cars is the polymer exchange membrane (or PEM) fuel cell. PEM fuel cells have the advantage of being light and small. They consist of two electrodes (a negatively charged anode and a positively charged cathode), a catalyst and a membrane. Hydrogen is forced into the fuel cell at the anode in the form of H2 molecules, each of which contains two hydrogen atoms. A catalyst at the anode breaks the molecules into hydrogen ions (the protons) and a flow of electricity (the electrons). The ions pass through the membrane, but the electricity has to go around. While it's doing so, it can be harnessed to do work. Just as hydrogen is forced into the fuel cell at the anode, oxygen is forced in at the cathode. The protons and electrons reunite at the cathode and join with the oxygen to form water, most of which become the fuel cell's exhaust. Fuel cells are designed to be flat and thin, mainly so they can be stacked. The more fuel cells in the stack, the greater the voltage of the electricity that the stack produces.
Many people think that fuel-efficient vehicles like hydrogen-powered cars will be crucial in meeting the energy demands of the 21st century. In 2003, President George W. Bush announced a $1.2 billion Freedom Fuel Initiative in support of the development of fuel cell technology. Fuel cells have two major advantages over fossil fuels. First, they don't deplete the world's finite supply of oil, which helps us preserve the existing supplies and they could also reduce our dependency on foreign oil. Second, the only byproduct from a fuel cell's operation is heat and water, which means fuel cells don't produce pollution. This is vitally important in a time when carbon emissions from cars are believed to be promoting global warming.
On the next page we'll look at how hydrogen cars and fuel cells are produced. And perhaps more importantly we'll look at where the hydrogen itself will come from.


Previous Page Next Page 

ورابط الموضوع 
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/fuel-efficiency/hybrid-technology/hydrogen-cars1.htm​


----------



## adfrft (12 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل ومشكورين على طرح الموضوع واتمنى ان نحصل على التقنيات والامكانيات التي تتطلبها بطاريات الهيدروجين وتطبيقها على المحركات .... بارك الله فيكم وفي جهودكم


----------

